# JD 826 and 1032 differential tutorial



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

5887


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't understand what 5887 means.


----------



## justcoz (Mar 16, 2018)

Copper116 said:


> I don't understand what 5887 means.


jtclays was banned for some reason. The content of their posts were deleted, but since the forum software obviously doesn't allow empty posts, whoever was editing them put in nonsense.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

jtclays was "banned".. FOR WHAT? He was a great asset to this forum.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder if his account was hacked?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

March 1, 2018 I wrote a thread on How to Get Banned, summary of it below.

Every once in a while someone gets banned. So I read the rules, again, a sticky post under the forum House Rules and Helpful Hints.

You can read it, summarizing it, no political, religious, porn posting, or cursing. Be nice, don't bash anyone, if you have a problem with someone first deal with it through private messaging.

Periodically you can read one of the Moderators comments about someone being banned. Basically it's be nice, don't fight, don't argue, and if someone creates a fight - Don't go at it with them, let it go. Are you better than them or at the same level? Let it go. Plus if you get reprimanded by the Moderator, He's Right, You Are Wrong! Don't Argue. Recalling many of the posts on here, there are definitely confrontational posts that the Moderators let slide to see how they play out before they interject. The Moderators are working people like us or retired but they don't have time for crap. They just want to have a peaceful day. Don't put them in a spot.

Write something on here as if you were talking to a person in person. If the person you are talking to doesn't listen, is argumentative with you, or nasty, what do you do? You say excuse me and you leave. You end the argument. Do the same thing here. Be nice. Remember Road House with Patrick Swayze? "Be Nice". Lead him out but Be Nice. If he calls your mother a *****, Is she? Smile and but Be Nice.

Arguments with a Moderator and threats against another member will get you banned.

Before a person gets banned they will receive several warnings explaining why, SEVERAL! Don't argue with the Moderator, just do it.

Next, there is a hidden section on here only only by the Moderators and shared by them that they message back and forth and discuss the banning of someone, or some other pertinent subject. My guess it would have to be the consensus of the Moderators to Ban someone so IMO this step is not taken lightly.

I am not a Moderator and am not Privy to any personal messages between the Moderator and JTClays but I'm sure something as above happened. Most likely he received warnings and refused to comply thus was banned. He could have been private messaging someone on here and saying things that were inappropriate, or private messaging the Moderators and arguing with them.

If someone gets Banned, it's disappointing all the posts are removed. I can easily see the inappropriate posts would be removed. Those posts that were helpful, should be left so others can benefit from them. JTClays contributed and was helpful, I'm disappointed he is not on here, and would like to see him correct the situation, which only he can do and is 100% responsible for, and come back but my guess is, he refused not wanting to comply and not apologetic to his mistake(s). Again, I wish the helpful and beneficial posts he or anyone that was banned would stay.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

*When someone is banned their posts are not deleted.* If you look at that first post JT went in and edited it on his last day removing the information. Some people knowing what's coming will intentionally go in and start to remove stuff as it's their last way to try and get even. Kind of like the kid who grabs his ball and storms off the court because something wasn't fair. There is one other post like this I came across but almost all of his other posts still contain all the original information.

I tried to find the information that was originally posted but I'm not able to recover it, sorry.

Here is a 5 part youtube series on them - - > 




.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog and others - After I posted my above comment, Kiss4aFrog is right. I made a mistake about banned posts being removed. I was doing a search for information on tachometers, also looking at some other older posts. I came across a couple of "Banned" under their names but their posts are still intact. So I then questioned what happened with JTClays with his posts disappearing where it did not happen to others. I'm glad this was clarified. Not knowing the story with JT why he was Banned and don't care, my opinion of him is in the dumps. It's one thing when you do things to hurt yourself but this has hurt others by removing posts that were helpful to others. We are on here for 3 reasons: nothing to do, find this forum to be interesting reading; want to learn something just to learn or to help ourselves; or we are on here for these reasons and to help others by sharing our knowledge and experience. Regardless, if I've been done wrong, my posts will stay to help others. Because I don't care. I'm NOT going to spend my very valuable time to go through all of my posts to get revenge on some who have done nothing to me, besides the assumed role when you post it stays to help others. Really, who has the time! This is a sick move, a very sick move that is an indication of under lying problems of revenge and not being under control of your emotions and making rational decisions, but childish and irrational spontaneous decisions. Maybe this last comment of mine is such a decision, I don't want JT back. But it's not my decision to make such. There's enough brains on here to substitute for his brain! Thank you. My apology for my rant. I seldom feel strongly enough to make a statement like this.


----------

